# priming powerheads?



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

I have two old powerheads I'm planning to use as return pumps for a small 10 gallon sump. I know this is not ideal, but I guess I like a challenge. So here's the thing: I can't figure out how I will prime them! I'm planning to use flexible tubing instead of pvc. Don't know if that really helps though. Any ideas? Lost cause? If so, can you recommend a good, and most importantly cheap, pump rated for 600-1000GPH?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldnt use a powerhead(s) as return pumps. They dont produce enough to take something that distance with any force.
I use SUPREME mag pumps and have seen them cheap on ebay.

What you are forgetting is the lift factor of return pumps. Powerheads dont produce enough to give that high of a lift such as what we have with sumps under the tank.
I run two seperate tanks on two seperate sumps, mag drives are the only way to go. 

How tall is your tank? in relation to where the return pumps sit.?


----------

